# She's home!!!!



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Got my new pup today and am soooo in love. She is so sweet, friendly and playful the perfect little chi. She is now 18 weeks old.

Enjoy the huge lot of pics hehehe



















































































We had a 1.5 hr ride home not a single peep she stared at me for 30 mins then slept on her back the rest of the way about 5 mins b4 home she got a little car sick but is ok. I am over the moon!!!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh I just love her! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I AM IN LOVE

if she goes missing it wasn't me (just kidding)


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahaha I know I'm so in love her markings are so gorgeous and no name yet tomorrow I'm going to go through the suggestions again and see if one sticks!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Congrats, she's beautiful and seems like she is OK with clothes right off! I like Cinnamon for a name!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

She is beautiful!!! Lovely little face..


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is just too precious!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

She is beyond dreamy!! That profile is perfection! If she goes missing I'll admit it--it's me! And I'm not giving her back. LOL Lucky you it is a looooooong way from Alabama to Canada! Your whole crew is totally wonderful.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, she is just beautiful! I am partial to brindles, he, he! She has the prettiest face!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhhhhhh I love her!! Can I borrow her?? Just for a little bit? Congratulations my love!! Her profile is beautiful!! So happy for you!! 
Paisley! Paisley! Paisley!!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Her name is Paisley from the breeder hehe. Thanks everyone so much I think she is sooooo pretty. She is already pee pad and litter box trained and goes right to it for pees and poops!! Such a bonus! The breeder was sad to sell her but she said the brindles don't do well in the show ring as they get over looked so she had no use for her. My little puppy was a singleton so she's all chubbly wubbly lol. She already knows "give kisses" I can't stop staring at her! 

Ive never seen a brindle chi in person before only pics I've seen brindle in other breeds I just love her markings I wasn't even looking for a brindle I was looking for a choc tri bbuther pic was sent to me and I couldn't say no hehe.


----------



## scarlettsmom (Jan 14, 2014)

*adorable!*

All of your pups are ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awwwww she's adorable!! And it looks like she fits right in with your other dogs already.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

OMG! She's absolutely gorgeous! Cloning time! Lol. Oh goodness, she's beautiful! If you decide one more us too much- I'll be right over to get her! We just picked up our grand cherokee diesel and the ride would be great! 

Congratulations!


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

Aww she is so sweet  Congratulations





x


----------



## Kola (Jan 18, 2014)

Wooow,she is very beautiful!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

If it isn't rude for me to ask, is she from Sampson Chis? I'd really like one of her brindels, but it's a long way from here. Hubby says I can get #2 so long as it's a brindel. LOL Thanks


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

No shes not from sampsons chis I have never heard of them are they in canada? 

The breeder who I got her from rarely ever has brindles.


Thanks everyone she is sooo kissy and smart at 530am she went down the doggy stairs and right to her litter box to pee and poop


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

She's adorable!! Have fun!


----------



## Kuzuri (Jan 6, 2014)

Aww, she's adorable! Congrats! :love9:


----------



## DeaconsMom (Jan 12, 2014)

She is gorgeous !! Big Congrats !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Sherri, i'm so happy for you. your new little girl is just gorgeous, I love her!!!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yeah! on the litter box training. Yes, I think Sampsons is in Canada. They have a gorgeous little brindle stud. I would like one of their's but it's too far away. Congratulations!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm so happy for you, Sherri! She is so gorgeous with such a wee sweet face. I love her!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

zellko said:


> Yeah! on the litter box training. Yes, I think Sampsons is in Canada. They have a gorgeous little brindle stud. I would like one of their's but it's too far away. Congratulations!


Oh that's too bad! Do rhey ship?? My girls mom was a fawn sc and dad a fawn lc. Sampsons must not be in ontario then!


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

I love her colouring!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is a real cutie!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

She's cute...


----------



## Lulajane (Jun 24, 2013)

Congrats! She is a little doll!! Brindle's are so pretty. My sister has a chi/boston terrier mix that is brindle and he's gorgeous! Good Luck with her :-D


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thank u ladies I just love her she is such a doll her tail does not stop wagging and she is full of kisses!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

you already Know I love her Lol <3


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

So sweet she is beautiful


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

What a beautiful little girl! Very precious eyes <3 Congratulations !!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

She is beautiful..love her brindle markings..the profile pic is perfect..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies I can't say enough how much I love her


----------

